# Happugen WinTV PVR-150mce not working [fixed]

## jonfr

I can't get Happugen WinTV PVR-150 mce to work with tvtime, and with mplayer all i get is snow. With TvTime i get the msg "Cannot open Capture device /dev/video0". The radio tuner is also not working, gqradio doesn't give my any error msg. But i don't get any sound or signal from it. I have checked the wiki and the gentoo forums, but i haven't found a fix for my problem.

I have installed ivtv drivers and this is what they show in dmesg.

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================

ivtv:  version 0.4.0 (tagged release) loading

ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.13.4 preempt K7 gcc-3.3

ivtv:  In case of problems please include the debug info

ivtv:  between the START INIT IVTV and END INIT IVTV lines when

ivtv:  mailing the ivtv-devel mailinglist.

ivtv0: User specified WinTV PVR 150 card (detected iTVC16 based chip)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)

tveeprom: The eeprom says no radio is present, but the tuner type 60

tveeprom: indicates otherwise. I will assume that radio is present.

tveeprom: ivtv version

tveeprom: Hauppauge: model = 26559, rev = C260, serial# = 2993808

tveeprom: tuner = LG S001D MK3 (idx = 60, type = 38)

tveeprom: tuner fmt = PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/K) (eeprom = 0x74, v4l2 = 0x00400e17)

tveeprom: audio processor = CX25843 (type = 25)

tveeprom: decoder processor = CX25843 (type = 1e)

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=tveeprom, addr=50]

tuner (ivtv): chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus ivtv i2c driver #0

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=(tuner unset), addr=61]

cx25840 0-0044: cx25843-23 found @ 0x88 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

cx25840 0-0044: loaded /lib/modules/HcwMakoA.ROM firmware (14264 bytes)

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=cx25840, addr=44]

wm8775 0-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=wm8775, addr=1b]

tda9885/6/7: (ivtv) chip found @ 0x86

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=tda9887, addr=43]

ivtv0: loading /lib/modules/ivtv-fw-enc.bin

ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02050032

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder MPEG stream: 128 x 32768 buffers (4096KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder YUV stream: 161 x 12960 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder VBI stream: 80 x 26208 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder PCM audio stream: 455 x 4608 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Create encoder radio stream

tuner: type set to 56 (Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FQ1216AME MK4)) by ivtv i2c driver #0

ivtv0: Initialized WinTV PVR 150, card #0

ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================

```

Here is my lsmod output.

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

smbfs                  69368  7

ipv6                  259136  6

lp                     12744  0

snd_seq_midi            9248  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       8064  0

snd_emux_synth         39040  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         7936  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7680  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            52512  0

snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            37504  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7424  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54928  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

usblp                  13312  0

parport_pc             41412  1

parport                37960  2 lp,parport_pc

floppy                 60244  0

pcspkr                  3800  0

rtc                     9620  0

nvidia               3713800  12

i2c_viapro              8336  0

emu10k1_gp              3840  0

gameport               16136  2 emu10k1_gp

snd_emu10k1           123268  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            26272  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          9228  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         84988  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                93320  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25988  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10244  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4736  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               9760  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    57188  15 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,

snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore              10080  1 snd

tda9887                13968  0

wm8775                  6748  0

cx25840                42772  0

firmware_class         10752  1 cx25840

tuner                  24864  0

tveeprom               14252  0

ivtv                  222740  0

i2c_algo_bit           10120  1 ivtv

i2c_core               21904  7 i2c_viapro,tda9887,wm8775,cx25840,tuner,tveeprom,i2c_algo_bit

videodev                9728  1 ivtv

via_agp                 9984  1

agpgart                36168  2 nvidia,via_agp

ata_piix               10116  0

ahci                   12804  0

sata_qstor             10116  0

sata_vsc                8324  0

sata_uli                7680  0

sata_sis                7552  0

sata_sx4               14212  0

sata_nv                 9476  0

sata_via                8964  1

sata_svw                7940  0

sata_sil                9476  0

sata_promise           10884  0

libata                 49284  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,

sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   25480  0

ohci1394               36404  0

ieee1394              316856  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13312  0

ohci_hcd               21892  0

uhci_hcd               34448  0

usb_storage            77120  0

usbhid                 46880  0

ehci_hcd               34824  0

usbcore               126332  8 usblp,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

And here is my ivtv file, located in /etc/modules.d/

```
alias char-major-81     videodev

alias char-major-81-0   ivtv

alias char-major-81-1   ivtv

#alias char-major-61 lirc_i2c

options ivtv ivtv_std=2 tuner=56,56 cardtype=6

#options saa7127 i2c_enable=-1,-1

#options cx25840 i2c_enable=1,1

#options ivtv tda9887=0,0 ivtv_std=2,2

#add above ivtv lirc_dev lirc_i2c

```

Suggestion on how to fix this is welcomed. I have gone over every topic and webpage here, but nothing seems to work. I did even try to go after this page and this one too. I want to use TvTime if possible, but i can use freevo if i have to.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by jonfr on Sun Dec 18, 2005 10:25 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## thedopefishlives

If you're getting snow, that tells me you're recording from the wrong input device on the card. *shrug* My $.02.

----------

## jonfr

 *thedopefishlives wrote:*   

> If you're getting snow, that tells me you're recording from the wrong input device on the card. *shrug* My $.02.

 

I don't get anything. The card is detected, but nothing more happens.

----------

## thedopefishlives

Did you try what it said on the wiki?

```
cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
```

And run mplayer on the resulting MPEG file.  If nothing breaks, then presumably your card is grabbing something.

----------

## Xaid

jonfr,

I have the same card and here's a quick answer to your questions (might be a bit outdated so you can double check if they're still valid).

First, you can't use tvtime since the Hauppage 150 MCE and other PVR cards have hardware mpeg2 encoder, so the file you're getting from /dev/video0 is actually an mpeg2 stream and its not what tvtime expects (it expects a raw yuv audio stream I think).

MPlayer can't play it as it does with a regular bttv video capture card, so you can't seek channels from within mplayer, for the same reason, but you can do straight

```

mplayer /dev/video0
```

but ofcourse, to switch channels you'll have to use the ivtv-tune script, ugly but what I did was to bind a couple of keyboard keys to channel +/- and this way I can switch the channels on the fly and see them in mplayer.

I had to install mythtv (freevo should work as well), it has a few cool features like program guide and setting up recordings but it might be a bit of an overkill if you dont plan on recording tv..

From what I read on the ivtv mailing list,  I think /dev/video32 is raw (not mpeg2 stream) but its not in a standard yuvX format, so nothing can use it for now, but they're probably working on a solution for that, check the mailing list for more information.

I haven't tried the radio yet, but I see that its device node is created correctly by udev so I'll probably attach the antenna and give it a test.

Good luck

Edit: fixed typos

----------

## thedopefishlives

/dev/video32 is usable with mplayer and other TV programs that understand the HM21 data format.  I know, because I got it to work, and I cried when I found out that it didn't support overlay mode.  It sucks to try to play SNES with a 500ms delay time.  :Sad:  But yeah, above poster is quite correct.

----------

## fserafin

i take it you emerged the ivtv drivers 

then you use ivtv-detect to set up your card

i belive if you update your kernel you might want to re emerge the drivers too

i have the mce pvr 150 with ir blaster just got the remote finally working so if you need help just let me know

i use mine in mythtv works great

after you do your cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg

and it works you can go to Hauppauge site and download the latest drivers and install the two file updates if you want

they improve sound and video

hope this helps i fellowed this guide somewhat except i emerged the driver instead of compling them http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_PVR_500_Setup

----------

## jonfr

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> i take it you emerged the ivtv drivers 
> 
> then you use ivtv-detect to set up your card
> 
> i belive if you update your kernel you might want to re emerge the drivers too
> ...

 

I got my card working with mplayer, i am compileing mythtv right now. Freevo is not working for some reasion. But the sound has cracking in it, on the channels that have strong signal.

I don't have any remote and i never use one on pc with tv card.

But what rom files do you use ? I did try to install two files from there most resent drivers, but that didn't work. But i didn't get anything when i did use those roms.

----------

## fserafin

here r the file for you they go in /lib/modules/

ftp://fubar.ca/pvr150.rar

----------

## jonfr

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> here r the file for you they go in /lib/modules/
> 
> ftp://fubar.ca/pvr150.rar

 

thanks.  :Smile: 

I am installing mythtv right now, so things are getting better.

----------

## jonfr

I can't figure out how to use mythtv, i find it rater buggy and annoying. Is there any other tv software out there that can handle mpeg-2 tv cards ?

----------

## fserafin

what is it your tryin to figure out mythtv, it works great you can even schedule recordings 

there are other apps if you check sourceforge i think there a gtk tv app i seen there once

----------

## jonfr

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> what is it your tryin to figure out mythtv, it works great you can even schedule recordings 
> 
> there are other apps if you check sourceforge i think there a gtk tv app i seen there once

 

I can't get my tv card to work in it. I find and everything, but i can't scan channels and so on. I am still getting cracks in the sound. It happens on all channels even if the picture is clear.

----------

## fserafin

let me get this straight if you do this

cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg

then play the mpeg in mplayer you get distorted sound

if so have you tried to see what a tv would sound like connected to that same cable connection in the same location?

----------

## jonfr

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> let me get this straight if you do this
> 
> cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
> 
> then play the mpeg in mplayer you get distorted sound
> ...

 

I use mplayer, so i can watch live feed (mplayer /dev/video0). The picture is clear and the sound is good on my tv, but it is connected to the same main source. I even have a amplifer to make up for the loss in the cable, since tv card i did have was rater noise sensitive on the picture. I even get crack in the sound from the video, but i connect that to the sky digibox so the picture and the sound is clear (connected to the video with scart).

I can dump a recording for you, if you want. But it will have to wait until tomorrow, since i am going to sleep.

----------

## jonfr

Subspect that the sound issue might be becose of the ivtv version, but i am using 0.4.0 and that release is old. The newest one is 0.5.1. But that is the unstable version.

----------

## jonfr

For some reasion, i get cracking in the sound when a text appears on the screen and cearting white like colors (and few other visual things). It happen on every station, but it is far worse on the analog channels then the sat that i have (dvb-s is converted to analog trugh my video and brodcasted to my aparment cable system, that connect my tv and my tv card to the same output).

----------

## jonfr

fixed! I it was a wrong setting in /etc/modules.d/ivtv that did create the sound error.

----------

